# What is this for?



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Below please find 2 pics of my new prototype.


















Give it a shot. What is it for?

Tomorrow or a day later a blog.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it a new type of small inefficient oar?


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

The narrow part looks like some kind of a pinch-vise. It actually looks something like my ball-drilling jig. Hmmm.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

it is a wrench for unscrewing a PVC drain cleanout square plug.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Bubble wand for square bubbles.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

clamp for a post
to hold a light


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Does the square part fit over a 4×4 post to use as a sliding clamp rest?

BJ


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Tough to scale, what are the dimensions of the enclosed rectangle?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know that's why I just *threw five* of these things away as they were taking up room in my garage!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

The inside rectangle is 63mm x 48mm.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

kinky.


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

How about a hint-----Cmooonnnnn.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

pin router thingy


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

Handle for a 12oz can crusher.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

You have my interest so I'll just watch.
RMC


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

no clue … its in millimeters so it could be a wanker


----------



## jbald (Dec 11, 2011)

Whatever it is, it has an unfortunate knot running right through the narrow clamp forks. Hope you're not using this in conjunction with any rotating equipment.

-Valhalla is the only heaven worth dying for


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Some sort of router jig?


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

Its a thing-a-ma-bob, not to be confused with a thing-a-ma-jog or a what-cha-ma-call-it.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, *Madts*, we have given you enough hints, can *you now* figure out what this is?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

The answer.
http://lumberjocks.com/madts/blog/40010


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

fly swatter for those who like to loose the battle?


----------

